# NOTD 23/04: Leopard Paint Silver Glitter Rhinestone Uv Gel Nail Art



## Geek (Apr 23, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 23, 2011)

OMG!! That is too awesome! You must do step by step picture tutorials. You are very talented.


----------



## moriesnailart (Apr 23, 2011)

That is really cool!!


----------



## katana (Apr 24, 2011)

Very extravagant...It looks difficult. Very pretty though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for sharing, I look forward to seeing more of your nail designs.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 24, 2011)

This is sexy! Don't think I would personally use Swarovski on my nails though


----------



## vixie13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow that's a whole lotta stuff on the nails! Very talented. A bit much for everyday (for myself) but great talent!


----------



## Ngelic (Apr 25, 2011)

Damnnn, can definitely see that on the runway; love itt!~


----------



## llehsal (Apr 25, 2011)

Fancy!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 25, 2011)

I like!


----------

